
Career Advice - frrp
http://www.moxie.org/blog/career-advice/
======
kelukelugames
As much as I like the Stanfurd prison experiment, we really should stop
treating it like real science. It's not peer reviewed, has a poor set up, and
never been reproduced.

#3 on here.

[http://www.cracked.com/article_21193_5-ridiculous-lies-
you-p...](http://www.cracked.com/article_21193_5-ridiculous-lies-you-probably-
believe-about-psychology.html)

~~~
gus_massa
There was a recent discussion about this: "The Stanford Prison Experiment was
flawed"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8073748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8073748)
(121 points, 26 days ago, 66 comments).

